# Aevig Firehose strap



## Badcrumble (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi, slightly unusual one - Aevig have commissioned straps made from recycled firehose.

The come in red and blue.










Quite flexible, surprisingly soft to the touch.

Probably best with an Aevig watch but they come in 20 and 22mm.

They won't work with either of my Corvids but look good (I think) with my friend's 'stealth' version.


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

I saw these. A bit weird, but then, they are dutch...


----------

